# FOLLOW UP APPIONTMENT



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

hi, i am just looking for a bit of advice. we have just had a bfn after our 2nd cycle of icsi with pgd. we have an appointment with the doctor in 8 weeks and we are wondering what kind of questions we should be asking them?
we never got to see the doctor after our 1st cycle ended as our FET got started before we could see the doctor so this will be the 1st time seeing one?
any advice would be appreciated
thanks
michelle x


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi we have also had a BFN on our 2nd round of ICSI - have follow up appt 5th may.
Last time the consultant recapped on our first round and the fact i had only one egg fertilised - then the age thing (oh how they love banging on about that one !!!) - then it was basically deciding if we wanted to go ahead with a second go (we did) and the likely outcome considering our poor response first time then discussing what protocol to follow and up'd the dose of Menopur. Im sure i asked a million other questions but i am IVF brain dead and cant remember...............

write down anything you can think of before then and good luck x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

hiya girls

There is this thread on the BFN board that has some questions you could ask
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49609.0


----------



## nessiebro (Feb 3, 2011)

hi shellebell and jude2801, thanks for your reply.i didnt think anyonewas going to reply back to me so thanks .... 

jude2801 sorry to hear of you bfn also...i hope you are ok hun   its not easy is it?

we have started writing things down as i dont want to forget anything as we wait so bloody long for these appointments dont we....getting to see the doctor is a nitemare in our clinic so im not taking any chances on forgetting a single question.

shellebell thanks for the link, i will have a good look at it.

thanks
michelle x


----------

